# Digital PH Meter source in Ontario



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Looking for a source for a cheapish digital PH meter for my hot tub.

Google seems a hopeless run around 

Anyone know if a soil PH meter will work just as well. Doesn't need aquarium type accuracy tho I'd get one that does both if the price was right.

TIA


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> Looking for a source for a cheapish digital PH meter for my hot tub.
> 
> Google seems a hopeless run around
> 
> ...


What range and what level of accuracy?

pH strips might be your best bet. They are cheap and work OK.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I hate strips that's why I want a meter.
Low accuracy - for a hot tub but i'll get a slightly better aquarium level accurate if the price is not that high.
Tons listed on eBay but no one seems to sell them locally


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i am surprised your local hot tub retailer doesn't have access to such a device


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Me too - I suspect they'd rather over sell chemicals than have accurate PH levels.

'Course I can't find Cloggens in Canada either. Hmmmph backwoods we be.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MacDoc said:


> Me too - I suspect they'd rather over sell chemicals than have accurate PH levels.
> 
> 'Course I can't find Cloggens in Canada either. Hmmmph backwoods we be.



i even emailed cloggens i the U.S. with nary a reply
looks like they don't read their email or don't like Canadians


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

Edmond scientific accross the street from Yorkdale. The building with the giant telescope.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

MacDoc said:


> I hate strips that's why I want a meter.


Not all pool/spa test strips are created equal. Try a better brand like AquaChek (the parent company is a pioneer in developing test strips for the pool/spa market). Lastly, the user has to _perform_ the test accurately.

Assuming: 
- the user has not touched any of the test pads
- the strips are dry
- the strips have always been stored at room temperature
- the strips are not out of date (look at date expiry stamp)

Referring to AquaChek's instructions:
- dip the strip for one second in water
- raise strip out of water and hold level (do not shake excess water off)
- wait 15 seconds before comparing to swatch chart
- result must be determined within the next 15 seconds following wait period (30 seconds maximum from dip)

The end result is usually accurate enough to determine whether the water is in the acceptable range or it is not.

Bear in mind if the sanitizer level of the spa is too high it will affect the pH test result. It should also be noted the total alkalinity value is the first priority of water balancing concern, then pH and finally calcium hardness. A pH result means nothing unless one knows what the total alkalinity is first.

A digital pH pen is about as accurate a liquid test kit and go for less than $150, check with a pool builder who is involved in commercial pool construction/service to place an order.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

as I said I hate strips


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

We use these guys sometimes. I am sure there is a price to quality option that matches what you are looking for.

http://www.hoskin-environmental.ca/?p2=/modules/hoskin/categoryproducts.jsp&parentId=6763


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

Here you go:

http://www.omega.ca/shop/ph.html

pH meters for all occasions!

Good luck,

Miguel


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Perfect - $48 bucks just what I wanted thanks


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

OK, lab person here. (where's RTC?)

The portable pH meters are priced from about $50 and up. They need a little bit of care to keep them working with accuracy and precision. You should buy some buffers to use for calibrating. (ph4 and pH7, usually cheap.) 
The more you spend on a unit, of course, the better they work.

Some examples from large, reliable suppliers that have good customer service. They ship fast and return policy is good.

VWR:

http://www.vwrcanlab.com/catalog/product/index.cgi?catalog_number=16467-116&inE=1&highlight=16467-116

http://www.vwrcanlab.com/catalog/product/index.cgi?catalog_number=14221-740&inE=1&highlight=14221-740

Fisher Scientific:
http://ecat.fishersci.ca/(pgaymaf5pcf3p4yifvakgw45)/Coupon.aspx?cid=2369389

http://ecat.fishersci.ca/(pgaymaf5pcf3p4yifvakgw45)/Coupon.aspx?cid=2827388

http://ecat.fishersci.ca/(pgaymaf5pcf3p4yifvakgw45)/Coupon.aspx?cid=195936


----------

